

The Verizon iPhone Is Too Late - Dan Lyons - dave1619
http://www.newsweek.com/2011/01/12/the-verizon-iphone-is-too-late.html

======
dave1619
“Android is a global phenomenon,” he says. “The big deal is, Android is free
software, and handsets that can run it are getting super-cheap. So we are
going to see a massive shift from 'dumb phones' to 'smart phones' around the
world this year, and iPhone will not be the big beneficiary of that trend.”

Hmmm, not sure how you can argue against that. Unless Apple comes out with a
cheaper version iPhone.

------
dmfdmf
I think there is a huge pent up demand for the iphone on Verizon. People have
been putting off getting a smartphone until it was available on Verizon not
ATT. Moreover, by the end of this year how many people are going to be at the
end of their Android contract and want to jump to the iphone? How many bought
the Android as a stopgap till they could get the iphone on Verizon? Quite a
few I think. Also its not just the technology that is driving this -- there is
a huge "cool" (i.e. social status signal) factor that is associated with the
iphone and more generally with Apple that is easy to underestimated.

------
8ig8
Related, Gruber's rebuttal: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2102659>

